# On My Desk



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what I've been looking at/dealing with/ timing recently.

You'll note that there is only one "foreigner" (ie. non-electric watch).














































I'm pretty happy with this lot, except that some of them are cranky (right now that includes the Spectra, the white gold Gemini, and one of the Pacers).

I just dug the electro-chron out of my safety deposit box. I believe that this watch was the first watch that Paul overhauled for me. It is keeping time to less than 10 seconds per day, which is great for a 50 year old electric watch.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Great looking bunch of watches!!! Not many people with such a nice collection sitting on their desk. Excellent finds!!! :notworthy:

harleymanstan


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Please please please can I have one of your Hamiltons. I promise to take care of it honest...... :man_in_love:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Glad to hear that all my ex watches are keeping time Dave, I believe that the Juvinia and the Buren were pretty accurate, really nice collection that lot Dave and a few bob,s worth to boot. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Glad to hear that all my ex watches are keeping time Dave, I believe that the Juvinia and the Buren were pretty accurate, really nice collection that lot Dave and a few bob,s worth to boot. :thumbsup:


The Buren is a great watch. Looks sensational and keeps good time. The Juvenia is a good time keeper as well. Now the Rotary, that is a different matter...

I am very pleased with the watches that I bought from you Ken. Thanks again.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbup:

Looks good Dave.

Now show us the rest! :naughty:

:angel_not:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's what I've been looking at/dealing with/ timing recently.


You make it sound like tedious chore Dave 

But maybe it is with those below :sadwalk: Although I don't think I can be held responsible for the Spectra. :sweatdrop:



martinus_scriblerus said:


> ...except that some of them are cranky (right now that includes the Spectra, the white gold Gemini, and one of the Pacers).





martinus_scriblerus said:


> Now the Rotary, that is a different matter...


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what I've been looking at/dealing with/ timing recently.
> ...


NOT A CHORE - a pleasure. AND I missed two watches for the photo (hiding under my monitor) - a Glycine Airman with a really interesting history - owned by a "Flying Tiger" (post war) who crashed a plane in Anchorage, Alaska and lived to tell about it, and a Longines Flagship. Also a case for a Longines Comet. Oh, a tube of Polywatch too. That's whats on my desk. One thing more: a tupperware container with some dials!


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's what I've been looking at/dealing with/ timing recently.
> 
> You'll note that there is only one "foreigner" (ie. non-electric watch).
> 
> ...


love the omega !


----------

